# WUB WUB WUB (dubstep fans)



## WUB WUB WUB (Feb 18, 2012)

wondering who listen to dubstep on here, who ur listeng too. its just somthing about sum good dub n bud that shakes ur soul so if u hav favorites post a link or song name, im always looking to discover some new filth  imma post a couple songs i like,recomend sum good headpones or speakers 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CScVYdEPpdo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=408gk-wSWHA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XG_0iV2B40
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qd8GqY9zbb0

ENJOYYYY, Wub Wub


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Feb 19, 2012)

Mooooombahhhh!

http://m.soundcloud.com/electro/bass-cannon-by-flux-pavillion


----------

